# yellow light on Eheim pro 3E?



## joeyrm (Dec 23, 2011)

I have n Eheim 2076 pro 3E. After 2 months of operation I now get a yellow warning light under the 6 green bar spray indicators The tech team at Eheim has no idea and they say they have to bump it up to another level of customer service. I even cleaned out the pre filter but it keeps coming back. Anyone have any idea as to what is the cause. Eheims instructions say nothing. Thanks


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

I have 2 of them and they have both had the yellow light below the 6 green lights.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure I follow your complaint. When you say the instructions say nothing, it doesn't meet what I find online. Have you actually looked at page 22 section 2 which is the English version? I don't own that model but the instructions seem clear to me.


----------



## joeyrm (Dec 23, 2011)

cfjimmy..When does the yellow light come on and for what reason?

pfunmo.. i'm not seing the cause on page 22 as you suggest?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe your manual is not the correct one for your filter. You need to look online for the current manul if it is a 2076. The info is there, you need to run through the list to see which is causing your trouble. It is most likely a problem with the output water flow. Lots of thing can cause that from kinked hoses to dirty media.


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

The yellow light comes on at the same time that the green light comes on. I don't know the reason for it, it is not mentioned in my instruction book. I am running my canisters with the factory defaults. I have been running these for about 9 months and they have always been this way. They seem to run fine so I don't worry about it.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The green lights indicate what flow if produced. The yellow light will be on when the flow is restricted. Causes can be anything from poor planning on the hose placement to lack of cleaning of media or even poor media choice. The yellow light is an indicator of less than optimum performance. I didn't buy the electronic canister due to the price difference and my preference for simple operation design. Simple things last longer and I want to monitor how often my filter needs cleaning without the need for green or yellow lights. In the online manual, the yellow light is mentioned on page 22 along with the red light below it. 
It boggles my mind that you have both apparently bought into an advanced electronics system but not read to see what the electronics do for you. Was it just on sale that day or did you have another reason for buying this setup? Seems a waste of money to buy lights but never look what the lights mean.


----------



## joeyrm (Dec 23, 2011)

We must be looking at different manuals because nowhere in either manual do I see what the yellow light stands for other than manual mode. According to the instructions the red light is the one that indicates that service is due. Like you, not seeing anything to the contrary, I assumed that the yellow light might indicate that there was a flow reastriction (even thought the green bars indicate otherwise). As a result I cleaned the filter that has been operational for 6 weeks on a new tank and the problem still persists. What even makes it more interesting is that for almost a week and half, the Eheim technician has been unable to determine the cause as well.
To answer your last question, there are many people, like I, who embrace new technologies and thankfully can afford them. I would hate to have to go back to the days of carbon paper and counting on our fingers.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Hummm! Seems you must have a different manual than the ones I reference online. Maybe this link will help?

http://c1.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/EH2076.pdf

Page 2 shows the lights, page 6 and 7 look to be important but most likely lots of other good info is there as well. Check page 22 for possible causes of the yellow light. Good luck. I think the info is there in this manual. Maybe you have a manual for a different style or written at a different time?


----------

